# Compact 24 Headlight Bulb to LED



## vapeden (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm about to purchase a new Ariens Compact 24 snow blower and I've read that the headlight that comes on it is very underwhelming. Is there an LED bulb that can replace the OEM halogen bulb? It's not going to prevent me from buying it but I figured I'd ask. Don't really want to add lights to the blower. Thanks.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Go to the snowblower discussion section. There's a stickie at the top on how to convert to LED's.


----------



## Qb100 (May 11, 2017)

I have a Compact 24 and would like to see how the LED light setup went. the above post is pretty massive to try to get through it. If anyone has pictures it would be awesome to see as well as how the wiring went. i really don't like the stock headlight.








aside from having to cover the top to avoid being blinded, if the shoot is pointed left the light is completely blocked and i can't see ahead. have put LED lights on my boat and golf cart but those are DC. this thing i have to get from AC to DC.. thanks


----------

